# [H]WoC [W]BA,$$$



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey all I am in the process of cleaning out some stuff that I am not using and I found a couple of boxes that I don't really need for WoC.

Have:
NIB Warriors of Chaos
NIB Maurader Horsemen- SOLD

Want:
Furioso Dread kit
Death Company kit
Tac Marines
Baal kit

Honestly I will take anything BA for them, also will take cash if you want them. 

PM me.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Bump
Ten characters


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Updated to show that the Marauders have been sold.


----------

